# Called Wellness about Bad Food



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Ever since Thursday night, both Chloe and Lucy have been having watery stools and Lucy's has thrown up daily. I have been feeding them the same food for 6 months or so. I mix the following 2 (see pics). Well the canned food smells BAD - no question about it! This is a can I just purchased last week. Well I had 2 cans left over from a previous purchase that I opened to compare, well it was very obvious that something is wrong with the more recently purchased can. I called Wellness, but they don't know what could be wrong. Anyone else use canned Wellness 95% Lamb?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady could never tolerate Wellness canned. It gave her frequent loose stools. I know April's Lily had a problem with it, too, as have others.


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm Have you compared the 2 cans ingredients? Maybe Wellness changed the ingredients between those 2 cans.. I know I switched my dogs from Wellness Core not too long ago to Blue Buffalo Wilderness because Wellness switched out some of the ingredients like taking away the Chicken to just leave Chicken meal and I think they added in Peas and something else instead. 

Anyway if they switched the ingredients some that could very well have made your dog sick. I know my Maltese has a pretty sensitive stomach.

Just a thought.. Hope you figure it out!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I had the same thing happen with the Pinnacle canned food that I was feeding my lab. The food looked and smelled different. I also called the company and they said they didn't know either. I threw the can away and switched him to Blue Buffalo. The company did follow up with a letter saying that they looked into it and could find no reason for the difference. They also sent me coupons for replacement cans. After the whole dog food scare a few years ago, I wouldn't feed anything that I was suspicious of for any reason.


----------

